# Shtypi dhe politika > Tema e shtypit të ditës >  Vetëvendosja proteston dhunshëm kundër planit të Ahtisarit

## Alienated

*Te nderuar antare!

Levizja VETEVENDOSJE e udhehequr nga Albin KURTI gjate ketij viti ka udhehequr levizjen JO NEGOCIATA - VETEVENDOSJE! 

Protestat e tyre shume shpesh kane qene te ndryshme dhe te dhunshme ne disa raste. Nuk dua te futem me thelle sepse s'e kam ndermend te flasim ketu per menyren si kane protestuar ata ne te kaluaren, por dua te diskutojme dicka per te tashmen dhe per te ardhmen!

Gjate Dites se Flamurit VETEVENDOSJE goditi me boje te kuqe institucionet e Kosoves, e cila edhe pse pak e dhunshme mund te llogaritet si proteste e drejte qytetare. Ne fakt, sikur mos kishte xhama te thyer do ishte shume me mire. 

Ka me shume se dy muaj, ne nderkohe, qe GRUPI NEGOCIATOR i Kosoves ka mbyllur perfundimisht NEGOCIATAT duke mos lene hapesire tjeter per te negociuar me serbet. Tani ka ngelur vetem te presim propozimin e Ahtisaarit.

A ju duket e drejte te vazhdohet levizja JO NEGOCIATA - VETEVENDOSJE ne nje kohe qe Grupi Negociator ka mbyllur perfundimisht negociatat dhe s'pranon te flase me me Beogradin mbi ceshtjet teknike e politike?

A mendoni se Albin KURTI e perdor VETEVENDOSJEN per qellime personale per te permbushur ambiciet potenciale politike?

Pres mendimin tuaj mbi keto dhe te tjera qe mund te lindin gjate zhvillimit te ketij debati.*

----------


## ildushja

Nuk di shume mbi kete teme, por ne politike mendoj qe duhet te ket *GJITHMONE* vend per negociata, kjo eshte per te mbajtur paqen.

----------


## kleoparta

une personalisht i ndjeki me vemendje aktivitetet e VETVENDOSJE-es dhe e admiroj veprat e tyre sepse ne nje fare mënyre po na i qel sytë se qfar jon ka bojn apo te them ma mire se si po shitet vendi yne per asgje keshtu qe edhe vet jom njera prej antarve te Vetvendosjes keshtu qe eshte mir qe te ket perkrajen e te gjitheve qe e dojn te miren e Kosoves

----------


## kleoparta

por jo si negocijatat qe po zhvillohen ne KOSOV sepse ketu po bohet pazarllëku për shitjen e KOSOVES e jo per PAQE ne vend

----------


## dibrani2006

_Vetevedosje eshte nje gje shume e qelluar sepse edhe ne shtetet te tjera ka kesi lloj organizate, qe normalisht duhet te pranohet edhe nga populli sepse populli eshte ai qe duhet te vendos per te ardhmen e shtetit dhe jo te tjeret, te tjeret jane te ardhur sikurse ne diaspora qe jemi te ardhur ketu ne keto vende edhe nese jemi shume te larte ne fuksione  por me then te verteten fjala me e embel eshte e aty qe vertet eshte vendasi i çdo shteti e pra dua te them MJAFT na kane mesuar te huajt dhe na kane komanduar me shekuj per nje te ardhme e nje populli qe ka vuajtur dhe derdhur gjak per kete toke, ne duhet te VETVENDOSIM vetem.

Pra ne duhet te vetevendosim vete, urime Albin Kurtit mund te them se eshte intelektuali me inteligjent prej te gjitheve atyre qe bejne blablabla ne qeverine kosovare vetem mbushin gjepat asgje tjeter me shume.


Mençuria nderton nje kombe  Albin Kurti e ka mençurine._

----------


## projekti21_dk

Habitem shumë kosovarë si e cmoni kaq shumë Albinin? Unë për veten time nuk e kuptoj dot dhe s'e marr dot vesht me kë është ai? Të shahen ata që jua hoqën serbin nga shtëpia, vetëm atë dhe VETËVENDOSJEN  e shoh. Me kë janë vallë ata? Mos duan që të kthehet serbi prapë? (Se s'ma zë goja të them mos janë me serbin?!!)

----------


## projekti21_dk

..., sepse populli eshte ai qe duhet te vendos per te ardhmen e shtetit dhe jo te tjeret, te tjeret jane te ardhur sikurse ne diaspora qe jemi te ardhur ketu ne keto vende edhe nese jemi shume te larte ne fuksione  por me then te verteten fjala me e embel eshte e aty qe vertet eshte vendasi i çdo shteti e pra dua te them MJAFT na kane mesuar te huajt dhe na kane komanduar me shekuj per nje te ardhme e nje populli qe ka vuajtur dhe derdhur gjak per kete toke, ne duhet te VETVENDOSIM vetem.

Pra ne duhet te vetevendosim vete, urime Albin Kurtit mund te them se eshte intelektuali me inteligjent prej te gjitheve atyre qe bejne blablabla ne qeverine kosovare vetem mbushin gjepat asgje tjeter me shume.


Mençuria nderton nje kombe  Albin Kurti e ka mençurine.[/I][/QUOTE]
==================================================  ====
Kështu si ti injorantët mendojnë. Të kujtohen pamjet nga televizori kur hynë forcat e natos në Kosovë me çfarë dashurie i priti populli. Ju duhet ta kuptoni një herë e mirë se mos të ishin ata "të tjerët" siç po i quan ti, asnjë shqiptar nuk do të mbetej në Kosovë. Po të jeni pak më të mencur mund të keni shumë përfitime nga të huajt!

----------


## dibrani2006

> ..., sepse populli eshte ai qe duhet te vendos per te ardhmen e shtetit dhe jo te tjeret, te tjeret jane te ardhur sikurse ne diaspora qe jemi te ardhur ketu ne keto vende edhe nese jemi shume te larte ne fuksione  por me then te verteten fjala me e embel eshte e aty qe vertet eshte vendasi i çdo shteti e pra dua te them MJAFT na kane mesuar te huajt dhe na kane komanduar me shekuj per nje te ardhme e nje populli qe ka vuajtur dhe derdhur gjak per kete toke, ne duhet te VETVENDOSIM vetem.
> 
> Pra ne duhet te vetevendosim vete, urime Albin Kurtit mund te them se eshte intelektuali me inteligjent prej te gjitheve atyre qe bejne blablabla ne qeverine kosovare vetem mbushin gjepat asgje tjeter me shume.
> 
> 
> Mençuria nderton nje kombe  Albin Kurti e ka mençurine.[/I]



==================================================  ====
Kështu si ti injorantët mendojnë. Të kujtohen pamjet nga televizori kur hynë forcat e natos në Kosovë me çfarë dashurie i priti populli. Ju duhet ta kuptoni një herë e mirë se mos të ishin ata "të tjerët" siç po i quan ti, asnjë shqiptar nuk do të mbetej në Kosovë. Po të jeni pak më të mencur mund të keni shumë përfitime nga të huajt![/QUOTE]


Karkalec. E din ti se une jam injorant e pra te gjithe Shqipetaret qe vetetvendosin qenkemi injorante ashtu mendon ti nuk e njeh ti Albin Kurtin  jo djale Mjafti ne Shqiperi per ke lufton per ti apo per Saliun apo Ramen qe me duket  pak sa jo normale qe vetem ne Shqipetaret nuk kemi drita uij dhe nje jete si duhet  prandaj vendos vetem nuk ke çka na tregon injorancen tende sepse edhe luftat i pame nuk ke se ç'na tregon kush na liroi.

Nuk pyete njeri si ke qene por si je.

----------


## projekti21_dk

> [/COLOR]
> ==================================================  ====
> Kështu si ti injorantët mendojnë. Të kujtohen pamjet nga televizori kur hynë forcat e natos në Kosovë me çfarë dashurie i priti populli. Ju duhet ta kuptoni një herë e mirë se mos të ishin ata "të tjerët" siç po i quan ti, asnjë shqiptar nuk do të mbetej në Kosovë. Po të jeni pak më të mencur mund të keni shumë përfitime nga të huajt!



Karkalec. E din ti se une jam injorant e pra te gjithe Shqipetaret qe vetetvendosin qenkemi injorante ashtu mendon ti nuk e njeh ti Albin Kurtin  jo djale Mjafti ne Shqiperi per ke lufton per ti apo per Saliun apo Ramen qe me duket  pak sa jo normale qe vetem ne Shqipetaret nuk kemi drita uij dhe nje jete si duhet  prandaj vendos vetem nuk ke çka na tregon injorancen tende sepse edhe luftat i pame nuk ke se ç'na tregon kush na liroi.

Nuk pyete njeri si ke qene por si je.[/QUOTE]

Kam pasur shumë admirim për Albinin, por ishte kërric fare. Mos harro Dibrani ashtu sic po flet ti duhet ta kishit fituar luftën vetë. Prapë po ta përsërit: Ai ( ata) që është kundër Amerikës a focave që jau sollën lirinë, ata janë me Serbinë. Këtu të con logjika e thjeshtë. S'e bombarduan ata Serbinë gjakatare për të ju lënë prapë nën serbi, o trutharë! Është bindja ime, po dolën sot forcat e huaja, serbin nesër e keni aty. Prandaj mblidhni mendjen! ( Prandaj kështu e logjikoj unë, kur them: ata që s'i duan forcat jashtme që ju shpëtuan, kë donë tjetër vec Serbisë?) shnet lol!
Përshëndetje,
Karkanxholli

----------


## vudi

*Paragrafi hyrës*

*Shkruar nga Albin Kurti * 

Në faqen e internetit të OKB-së, në linkun http://www.un.org/apps/news/story.as...&Cr=kosovo&Cr1 është i postuar një njoftim i datës 30 nëntor me titull Shqiptarët e Kosovës, Serbia akoma diametralisht të kundërt për të ardhmen e krahinës  Annan. Në këtë njoftim theksohen elemente të konsideruara si të rëndësishme nga raporti i fundit i Kofi Annan-it. Nuk më bëri përshtypje as raporti i Annanit dhe as trajtimi që i bëhet atij. Shumë më esencial është vetë paragrafi hyrës i këtij njoftimi. Në vijim ai është dhënë i plotë dhe i përkthyer. 

Qeveria e shqiptarëve etnik të Kosovës dhe Serbia mbesin diametralisht të kundërt në pikëpamjet e tyre për statusin e ardhshëm të krahinës serbe, të cilën e kanë drejtuar Kombet e Bashkuara prej se forcat perëndimore i larguan trupat jugosllave në vitin 1999 gjatë luftimeve etnike, sipas raportit të fundit mbi këtë çështje të Sekretarit të Përgjithshëm Kofi Annan të publikuar sot. 

Shumica dërrmuese e njerëzve nuk e lexojnë raportin e Annanit por këtë njoftim që parafrazon çështjet kyçe të tij. Dhe, shumica dërrmuese që e lexojnë këtë njoftim nuk arrijnë tek paragrafi i tretë apo i katërt meqë e braktisin leximin për të kaluar në ndonjë faqe tjetër interneti hapjen e së cilës e prisnin ndërkohë. Kjo shpërfaq rëndësinë e këtij paragrafi hyrës në të cilin janë tri gjëra thelbësore të cilat flasin pakrahasimisht më shumë sesa që mund të duket në shikim të parë. 

Së pari, qysh në fillim thuhet Qeveria e shqiptarëve etnik të Kosovës pavarësisht faktit se Korniza Kushtetuese ua garanton një vend ministror komunitetit serb e po ashtu një tjetër atyre nga komunitetet tjera pakicë. Korniza Kushtetuese, e këtillë siç është, në parim i cenon edhe ato kinsezgjedhje që bëhen pikërisht nëpërmjet këtij parapërcaktimi. Qeveria përherë është detyrimisht qeveri e koalicionit. Ky formulim u pat pranuar nga të gjitha partitë politike të Kosovës në mënyrë që përbërja e qeverisë duke qenë gjithnjë multietnike të mund të quhet Qeveri e Kosovës dhe të pasqyrojë unitetin e Kosovës. Përkundër këtij koncesioni të këtyre partive politike, vetë Kombet e Bashkuara që e sollën nga lart Kornizën Kushtetuese, Qeverinë e Kosovës tash e quajnë Qeveria e shqiptarëve etnik të Kosovës! 

Së dyti, në këtë njoftim Kosova emërtohet si krahinë serbe. Pra, nuk thonë as krahina e Serbisë por krahina serbe! Kosovës ia mveshin predikatin serbe mu ashtu siç bën Beogradi. Kësisoj, shqiptarët dalin të huaj për Kosovën dhe Kosova e huaj për ta. Mbi këtë premisë, synimi i negociatave aktuale qartësohet: si të akomodohen 2 milionë shqiptarë në tokën që sështë e tyre duke e pranuar ata këtë fakt, por, edhe me sa më pak dhembje (për rajonin)? 

Dhe, së treti, lufta çlirimtare në Kosovë quhet luftime etnike. Përveçqë fjala luftime nënkupton diçka që cilësisht nuk arrin të quhet luftë, kjo do të thotë që sipas tyre karakteri i luftës ishte etnik. A ka shfajësim më të mirë për Serbinë dhe posaçërisht për regjimin e Milosheviqit sesa ky?! Pra, nuk masakroheshin e pushkatoheshin masivisht shqiptarët e Kosovës si rezultat i politikës militariste dhe agresive të Serbisë me në krye Milosheviqin, por shqiptarët e serbët vriteshin ndërmjet vete! Ky është kuptimi i drejtë i shprehjes së gabuar luftime etnike. 

Asnjëra nga këto tri emërtime nuk është e rastësishme. E përbashkëta e këtyre është synimi politik të cilit po ia trason rrugën edhe gjuha e përdorur: po përgatitet terreni për ndarjen e brendshme territoriale dhe etnike të Kosovës. Andaj decentralizimi, pasojat e të cilit do ti vuajmë përgjatë këtij shekulli të ri, është bërë prioritet. Negociatorët kosovar vazhdojnë ti përshëndesin të gjitha njoftimet, deklaratat dhe raportet që vijnë nga UNMIK-u e OKB-ja. Zaten, ata janë përshëndetur me qytetarët e Kosovës. Qytetarët skanë zgjidhje e zgjedhje tjetër përpos të përshëndeten përfundimisht me ta. Për hir të vetes por sidomos për hir të fëmijëve të tyre.

----------


## ARIANI_TB

http://www.albaner.net/2.html


http://www.albaner.net/lajme.html

----------


## ARIANI_TB

> http://www.albaner.net/2.html
> 
> 
> http://www.albaner.net/lajme.html



http://video.google.ca/videosearch?q=vetevendosje

Albini_9_qershor_2006.mpeg

----------


## vudi

Pershendetje, ne kete rubrike do te mund t'i lexoni te gjitha shkrimet e aktivistit te Levizjes VETEVENDOSJE! Albin Kurti


*Kthimi*
*Parashihet që decentralizimi t’i vendosë mbi 90% të serbëve në komuna ku ata do ta kenë pushtetin, qofshin ato të deritanishmet apo aso të reja që do të krijohen. Do të jenë shqiptarët ata të cilët do të mbesin pakicë aty ndërsa fshatrat e shqiptarëve nëpër komunat e reja serbe do të shndërrohen në enklava të cilat i pret fati i shqiptarëve të veriut të Mitrovicës.*

Fare pak serbë në Kosovë janë njëmend vendas. Kthimi i serbëve po bëhet në prona të reja ose nëpër ato që dikur i kishin si kolonë që ishin. Bëhet fjalë për një kolonizim të ri apo për rikolonizim. Pra, kthim i kolonistëve në toka të tjera që do t’u ndahen nga pronat shoqërore, ashtu siç ishte rasti me ato 54 ari në Graçanicë që Kuvendi Komunal i Prishtinës ua ndau me 21 shkurt 2006. Ose, kemi kthim të kolonistëve në tokat e njëjta të cilat serbëve ua patën dhuruar regjimet serbe e jugosllave në shekullin e kaluar e që sërish do t’i marrin tash. Natyrisht, atëbotë pasi që i patën shpronësuar e dëbuar shqiptarët nga Kosova. Ndërkaq, sot, nuk e rastësishme që donacionet për OJQ-të në Kosovë janë kryesisht në programe e projekte për kthimin e serbëve dhe që pikërisht në këtë kohë bombardohemi me videoklipe nëpër stacionet televizive për ‘shenjtërinë’ e pronës.    

Është evidente që serbët e kthyer nuk po integrohen në shoqërinë kosovare por në strukturat paralele të Serbisë në Kosovë. Kësisoj, ata po e forcojnë Serbinë në Kosovë. Ata nuk i njohin institucionet e Kosovës dhe shumica absolute e tyre dalin në zgjedhjet e Serbisë që i toleron UNMIK-u, me ç’rast më së shumti votojnë për Partinë Radikale Serbe që ka për kryetar Vojislav Sheshelin. Fare lehtë, para momentit të volitshëm për Serbinë për agresionin e ri të saj në Kosovë, ajo do t’i mobilizojë e ndërsejë serbët kundër shqiptarëve, ashtu siç ka bërë gjithnjë në të kaluarën. Andaj, çështja e kthimit të serbëve në Kosovë nuk mund të shikohet si një çështje ekskluzivisht humanitare dhe e të drejtave të njeriut duke u shkëputur nga konteksti politik dhe motivet politike. Në shkurt të vitit 2005, atëherë kur për vizitë në Kosovë ishte kryetari i Serbisë, Boris Tadiq, në njërën nga tubimet që ai pati gjatë turneut të tij nëpër Kosovë, ai u tha serbëve të pranishëm se aty ku ata janë, aty është Serbia. Ai hapur shpërfaqi se çfarë nënkupton kthimi i serbëve sipas projektit të tij: më shumë serbë të kthyer në Kosovë, më shumë Serbi në Kosovë. Siç dihet, edhe subjekti i parë politik i serbëve të Kosovës ‘Kthimi’ është themeluar nga Beogradi. Kjo fjalë dhe ky emërtim për subjektin politik të serbëve të Kosovës të farkuar në Beograd më mirë dhe më parë se çkado tjetër përmbledh aspiratën e Serbisë për rimarrjen e Kosovës.    

Në vitet e ’90-ta, në Kosovë kishte 190.000 serbë. Ata ishin të shpërndarë nëpër Kosovë meqë me ndihmën e disa dhjetëra mijëra forcave të armatosura nga Serbia e kishin pushtetin lokal e qendror kudo dhe çdoherë. Pas mbarimit të luftës, për shkak se focat ushtarake dhe policore serbe u tërhoqën nga Kosova, serbët e territorializuan praninë e tyre në Kosovë. Ata u përqendruan në lindje dhe në veri të Kosovës, pra në afërsi të kufirit me Serbinë. Pa forcat e mëdha të armatosura nga Serbia ata s’mund të qëndronin më të shpërndarë gjithandej nëpër Kosovë sikur dikur. Ky është shkaku kryesor i krijimit të enklavave të sotme serbe, vendndodhja e të cilave s’është aspak e rastësishme, e kurrsesi kinsepërndjekja që atyre ua kanë bërë shqiptarët. Madje, zyrtari i UNHCR-së, Ron Redmond, qysh në verë të vitit 1999 pat deklaruar se shumica dërrmuese e serbëve që e lëshuan Kosovën këtë e bënë së bashku forcat e Serbisë të cilat po tërhiqeshin nga Kosova në qershor të vitit 1999. Sipas Nismës Evropiane për Stabilitet (ESI) Kosovën e kanë lëshuar vetëm 60.000 serbë e jo 220.000 siç gënjen Qeveria e Serbisë. Në anën tjetër, pothuajse secilit nga ne në Kosovë, në biseda të ndryshme private e publike, i ka rastisur të ndeshet me qëndrimin shpërfillës lidhur me atë se si serbët kanë ikur dhe nuk kthehen më në Kosovë. Përgjigje e duhur për këta sharlatanë është një pyetje: si bëhet që këta 132.000 serbë që aktualisht janë në Kosovë nuk e lëshojnë Kosovën?! 

Tash, prezencën e territorializuar të serbëve, Serbia do që ta zgjerojë dhe ta legalizojë. Këtë synim ajo po e realizon nëpërmjet negociatave në Vjenë. Pikërisht këtu edhe konsiston kuptimi i decentralizimit: zgjerim i enkalave serbe drejt ndërlidhjes territoriale të tyre dhe legalizim i strukturave të Serbisë aty, e të cilat lidhen horizontalisht ndërmjet veti dhe vertikalisht me Beogradin. Serbia do që t’i kthejë serbët vetëm atje ku ata do ta kenë pushtetin. Pra, jo t’i kthejë atje ku ata mbesin pakicë, por atje ku tashmë janë ose bëhen shumicë, dhe kjo në komunat ekzistuese ose ato të reja serbe. Çdokund ku po kthehen serbët sot në Kosovë, kjo tregon se aty do të ketë komunë të re serbe që do të dalë nga procesi i decentralizimit, i cili paraqet platformën për rikolonizimin dhe ripushtimin e Kosovës nga Serbia. Parashihet që decentralizimi t’i vendosë mbi 90% të serbëve në komuna ku ata do ta kenë pushtetin, qofshin ato të deritanishmet apo aso të reja që do të krijohen. Do të jenë shqiptarët ata të cilët do të mbesin pakicë aty ndërsa fshatrat e shqiptarëve nëpër komunat e reja serbe do të shndërrohen në enklava të cilat i pret fati i shqiptarëve të veriut të Mitrovicës. Shpesh kemi dëgjuar se nga përcaktimi i statusit është rrezik një eksod i serbëve nga Kosova. Në fakt, implementimi i decentralizimit do të shkaktojë shpërgulje të shqiptarëve, p.sh. Ferizaji e Prishtina do të mbusheshin me të dëbuar nga Anamorava.     

Zaten, kthimi është veçse kthim në të kaluarën.        


Prishtinë, 20 dhjetor 2006
*Albin Kurti*

----------


## ARIANI_TB

Uzurpimi i të ardhmes 


Shkruar nga Albin Kurti    

Wednesday, 29 March 2006  


Para më se një shekulli na kanë copëtuar pa na pyetur dhe pikërisht ngase nuk na kanë pyetur. Sot, po na pyesin për të na copëtuar dhe pikërisht ngase plani është që të na copëtojnë. Në fakt, po i pyesin ca kinsepërfaqësues të Kosovës, që janë të mefshtë si njerëz dhe të thyer si politikanë. Këtë ata na e kanë dëshmuar pa përjashtim dhe në vazhdimësi me mungesën e vullnetit dhe ideve, me teprinë e premtimeve boshe dhe keqpërdorimeve të paskrupullta. Dhe tash, sa më shumë që ata zhyten në negociata aq më dëshpruese bëhen thirrjet e vetë atyre për unitetin e pozitës me opozitën – së paku, siç thonë, për çështjen e statusit. Mirëpo, çfarë kuptimi ka kjo thirrje, kur ata që të gjithë njëzëri deklarojnë se janë për pavarësinë?! A nuk janë tashmë unikë për çështjen e statusit përderisa thonë se ai do të jetë vetëm ajo që është e pranueshme – pavarësia!? Ata njëmend janë unikë, dhe atë jo vetëm verbalisht e formalisht. Janë unikë kur flasin për pavrësinë si të pashmangshme, por janë unikë edhe në veprimet e tyre krejtësisht të kundërta me deklarimet e tyre – dihet se që të gjithë tok po negociojnë me Serbinë për atë që e proklamojnë të jetë e pashmangshme! Uniteti që ata e kërkojnë është unitet para sfidave që mund t’ua shkaktojnë qytetarët e zhgënjyer, para rrezikut që do të paraqesë për ta populli i zemëruar. Flasin për unitetin rreth qëndrimit të popullit por mendojnë për unitetin përkundruall tij, atëherë kur do të bëhet e qartë se zgjidhja është një kompromis shumë konkret me Serbinë. Në të njëjtën kohë, klithjet dhe vajtimet për unitetin e pozitës dhe opozitës janë shprehje e faktit se pozita e opozita s’kanë çfarë na duhen përderisa nuk kemi sovranitet. Pa sovranitet vendor s’ka as pushtet real vendor. Sistemi shumëpartiak e pason lirinë, vetëvendosjen, sovranitetin, e kurrsesi nuk iu paraprinë atyre. Madje, duke tentuar të kundërtën, vetëm sa krijohen iluzione se tashmë jemi të lirë dhe njerëzit veçsa përçahen në konkurrencën e kotë rezultati kryesor i së cilës është sundimi më i lehtë që bën pushteti i huaj. Për të mbijetuar ky sundim i huaj që nuk përfill vullnetin, interesat dhe historinë e popullit të Kosovës janë të nevojshëm jo vetëm politikanë që nënshtrohen, por aso që nënshtrohen përherë. Të tillët edhe i kanë gjetur. Zbutja dhe nënshtrimi i tyre nuk është i shpejtë vetëm atëherë kur kërkohet prej tyre që të nënshtrohen ngadalë në mënyrë që kjo të jetë sa më e pavërejtshme. Pra, sa më pak të tërhiqet vëmendja e njerëzve për të pabërat e tyre dhe sa më shumë njerëzit të mësohen me to. Pra, sa më lehtë e panatyrshmja të bëhet normale. 

Edhe sikur ta kishim shtetin tonë të pavarur e sovran nuk do të duhej të negociohej me Serbinë për decentralizimin, e lëre më tani që jemi nën Serbi nominalisht e nën UNMIK-un praktikisht, dhe mbi të gjitha tash që Serbia i ka bërë publike dhe hapur i trumpeton projektet e saja për copëtimin e Kosovës. Këto negociata janë poshtëruese. Natyrisht, për njerëz që nuk janë të poshtër. 

Për t’ia vënë kulmin negociatave për decentralizimin, ato do të vazhdohen me negociata për trashëgiminë kulturore në Kosovë me qëllim të etablimit të eksterritorialitetit për kishat dhe manastiret ortodokse. Kësisoj, jo vetëm decentralizimi do të ravijëzojë kufij të brendshëm në Kosovë të cilët do të shënojnë Serbinë brenda Kosovës, por po të njëjtën gjë do ta bëjë edhe eksterritorialiteti i kishave dhe manastireve ortodokse. Serbia brenda Kosovës e bën të pamundur Kosovën jashtë Serbisë. E ashtuquajtura zgjidhje për statusin e Kosovës do ta ndërlikojë problemin dhe do t’ia zgjasë jetën atij. Mirëpo, statusi eksterritorial për kishat dhe manastiret ortodokse nuk e ka kuptimin vetëm të zgjerimit të Serbisë në Kosovë por edhe të sendërtimit të legjitimitetit të saj mbi Kosovën. Serbia do që jo vetëm t’i keqpërdorë njerëzit por edhe objektet fetare; ajo mëton jo vetëm të uzurpojë territore në Kosovë por të uzurpojë edhe historinë dhe kulturën e saj. Serbia tashmë ka arritur që ta imponojë emërtimin ’serbe’ për kishat dhe manastiret ortodokse. Shumë politikanë e diplomatë ndërkombëtar, e madje edhe vendorë, kishat dhe manastiret ortodokse po i quajnë gabimisht dhe padrejtësisht serbe. Rreziku i kësaj nuk ka të bëjë vetëm me të ardhmen e afërt, vetëm me këtë status të Kosovës. Të gjithë statuset e Kosovës në dekadat e shekujt që vijnë janë të kërcënuar. Legjitimimi i Serbisë për Kosovën paevitueshëm përcjellet me delegjitimim të popullit të Kosovës. Fushatat militariste të forcave të regjimit të Milosheviqit kundër popullit të Kosovës janë përgatitur gjatë. Vend me rëndësi aty kanë zënë edhe rrëfimet për historinë e madje edhe mitet. Historia ka të bëjë me të kaluarën. Por, shkrimi i saj ka të bëjë me të ardhmen. Historia e kinseluftërave të Serbisë në Kosovë ishte veçse mjet për luftën e ardhshme. Është naive të mendohet se do të jetë krejtësisht ndryshe tash e tutje. Historia i mobilizon njerëzit. A nuk homogjenizohej gjithnjë Serbia pikërisht me narracionet pseudohistorike që sajonin ’të drejtën’ e saj historike për të pushtuar e sunduar popujt tjerë e posaçërisht atë shqiptar? Duke përvetësuar të kaluarën e Kosovës, Serbia sulmon edhe njerëzit ende të palindur në Kosovë, edhe brezat që do të vijnë. Uzurpimi i historisë është edhe uzurpim i të ardhmes. 

Në Vjenë, kompetencat dhe të drejtat për serbët do të bëhen territor për Serbinë, ndërkaq kompetencat e gjymta të politikanëve edhe më të gjymtë të Kosovës do të shndërrohen në obligime për shqiptarët. Duket qartë se nuk ka kurrfarë presioni mbi Serbinë që të heq dorë nga Kosova. Nuk ka presion mbi serbët e Kosovës që të mos jenë pjesë e delegacionit të Serbisë dhe që të bëhen qytetarë të Kosovës. Në Vjenë, s’bëhet fjalë për brengat e serbëve por të Serbisë. Meqë po negociohet me Serbinë e jo me serbët. E brenga e Serbisë dihet: si ta rimarrë Kosovën. Këto negociata edhe konceptualisht edhe për nga mënyra janë udhëtim i negociatorëve kosovar kah qëndrimi i Serbisë, janë aterim në platformën e saj. Pak më këndej apo andej, s’ka aq rëndësi për Kosovën. Dallimet e vockëla e triviale të rezultateve të negociatave prej planit të Serbisë, vetëm politikanët e Kosovës do të përpiqen t’i glorifikojnë në përpëlitjet e pështira të tyre për të shpëtuar veten e tyre.

----------


## ARIANI_TB

http://www.videobomb.com/posts/show/6903

----------


## vudi

> Habitem shumë kosovarë si e cmoni kaq shumë Albinin? Unë për veten time nuk e kuptoj dot dhe s'e marr dot vesht me kë është ai? Të shahen ata që jua hoqën serbin nga shtëpia, vetëm atë dhe VETËVENDOSJEN  e shoh. Me kë janë vallë ata? Mos duan që të kthehet serbi prapë? (Se s'ma zë goja të them mos janë me serbin?!!)


Une du te ju spjegoj edhe nje her qartazi, sepse se pari nuk jeni e qarte ne pyetje, kush jane ata te cilet ju mendoni se e hoqen Serbvine nga Kosova?
A mendoni se jane keta politikane te cilet po e negociojne vullnetin e 2 milion njerezve me Serbine, pa i pyetur fare ata?
Jo!
Ne te ashtuquajturin Ekip i Unitetit ka ish ushtar te UÇK-se, e çdo me thene kjo?, kjo dmth se ata e kane tradhetuar Betimin e dhene ne ushtri, sepse betimi nuk lejon qe te besh negociata me Serbin Betimi kerkon qe te çlirohen trojet shqiptare, ja edhe do ta pershkruaj me poshte, ne menyre qe ta kuptosh se kush na qenknan keta per te cilet po na flitke :
*"Si pjesëtar i Ushtrisë Çlirimtare të Kosovës, betohem se do të luftoj për çlirimin e tokave të pushtuara të Shqipërisë dhe bashkimin e tyre, do të jem përherë besnik, luftëtar i denjë i lirisë, vigjilent, guximtar dhe i disiplinuar, i gatshëm, që në çdo kohë, pa kursyer as jetën time të luftoj për ti mbrojtur interesat e shenjta të ATDHEUT. Nëse shkeli këtë betim, le të ndëshkohem me ligjet më të ashpra të luftës, dhe nëse tradhtoj, qoftë i humbur gjaku im. BETOHEM!

*

Dhe permbajtja e gjithe ketij tekesti nga udheheqesit politik te UÇK-se eshte tradhetuar, duke filluar me nenshkrimin e Rambujes me '99-te, e deri ne shtator kur edhe eshte nenshkruar demilitarizimi i UÇK-se, pra shkaterrimi i ushtrise popullit!

----------


## vudi

Lëvizja VETËVENDOSJE! është komunitet i njerëzve që refuzojnë të nënshtrohen. Ajo synon arritjen dhe realizimin e vetëvendosjes për popullin e Kosovës. Lëvizja VETËVENDOSJE! angazhohet edhe për ndryshime radikale shoqërore e politike që do të mundësonin respektimin e të drejtave të njeriut, të drejtave civile dhe drejtësisë sociale për të gjithë dhe secilin në Kosovë pa kurrfarë diskriminimi. 
njerëz në lëvizje
gjeneratë me shpjegim të ri 
komunitet që refuzon të nënshtrohet
drejt vetëvendosjes dhe deri në vetëvendosje

*
Lëvizja VETËVENDOSJE!*

*Manifesti * 

Liria nuk jepet. Ajo është e drejtë e pandërmjetësuar dhe nevojë e domosdoshme. Liria është e panegociueshme. Zhvillim i papenguar i mundësive vetanake. Një popull është mundësitë e tij: Liria është vetëzhvillim; zgjedhje e lirshme e rrugëve për ndërtimin e fatit kolektiv. Vetëvendosje e popujve - Liri e individëve. E kundërta është mohim i thelbit të qenies njerëzore si qenie shoqërore. Joliria është tëhuajsim.

Vendi ynë për shekuj me radhë nuk ka qenë i lirë. Pas pushtimit osman, erdhi okupimi serb. Ky i fundit ka qenë jo aq konflikt ndërmjet popujve, sa prodhim i elitës intelektuale dhe politike serbe. Historia e kësaj elite në raport me Kosovën është historia e një korpusi projektesh për dëbimin masiv të shqiptarëve nga trojet ku ata jetonin dhe shfarosjen e tyre. Që nga projekti 'Naçertanja' i Garashaninit (1844), e deri te Memorandumi i Akademisë së Shkencave të Serbisë, i vitit 1986, ka një vazhdimësi në qëllime, mosndryshim në përmbajtje. Vetëm diçka ka ndërruar përgjatë kohës: aspektet teknike për realizimin e këtyre planeve hegjemoniste. Ato janë bërë më perfide. 

Çdo herë pushtetet në Serbi kanë qenë nacionaliste dhe shoveniste, sepse Serbia mbante toka të okupuara dhe popuj të shtypur. Madje, ato përherë kanë konsideruar se Serbia është e vogël dhe duhet të bëhet e madhe. Kjo ka qenë paradigma e politikës së Serbisë dhe misioni i saj. Në veçanti, shqiptarët ishin në shënjestër. 24 programe të ndryshme janë hartuar e zbatuar për dëbimin e shqiptarëve, asimilimin e tyre dhe kolonizimin e trevave që ata i popullonin me serbë. Dëbimi ishte i heshtur në kohë paqeje kur kryhej përmes diskriminimit, persekutimit dhe represionit, ndërsa ishte masiv dhe i shpejtë në kohë luftërash kur kryhej përmes pastrimit etnik, masakrave dhe terrorit. Programet kryesore famëkëqija ishin: "Naçertanja" nga viti 1844 i Ilija Garashaninit, Projekti i parë i Vasa Çubrilloviqit "Shpërngulja e Arnautëve" nga viti 1937, Konventa jugosllavo-turke për shpërnguljen e shqiptarëve në Anadoll nga viti 1938, Projektet e Ivo Andriqit dhe Ivan Vukotiqit nga viti 1939, Projekti "Serbia homogjene" i Stevan Molevacit i vitit 1941, Projekti i dytë i Vasa Çubrilloviqit "Problemi i pakicave në Jugosllavinë e Re" nga viti 1944, Marrëveshja Xhentëlmene Tito-Kyprili për shpërnguljen e shqiptarëve në Turqi e vitit 1953, e deri te Memorandumi i Akademisë së Shkencave dhe Arteve të Serbisë të vitit 1986 dhe Programi Jugosllav për Kosovën i vitit 1988. Nikola Pashiqi, Petar e Aleksandar Karagjorgjeviqi, Milan Stojadinoviqi, Dragolub-Drazha Mihajloviqi, Aleksandar Rankoviqi e deri te Slobodan Milosheviqi veçse zbatonin këto projekte e programe.

Kur u bë e sigurt se Lufta e Dytë Botërore do të përfundojë në favor të aleatëve antifashistë, udhëheqja serbo-jugosllave shkeli dhe hodhi poshtë si të pavlefshme Rezolutën e Bujanit (Bunjajt), të 31 dhjetori 1943 - 1, 2 janar 1944, të cilën unanimisht, me pjesëmarrje të shqiptarëve, serbëve dhe malazezëve e kishte nxjerrë Këshilli Antifashist Nacional-Çlirimtar i Kosovës e Rrafshit të Dukagjinit. Në Rezolutë, thënë shkurt, pas përfundimit të luftës kërkohej e drejta për vetëvendosje deri në shkëputje për shqiptarët e Kosovës të pushtuar nga Serbia që nga viti 1912. Pas Luftës së Dytë Botërore, popullit të Kosovës i mohohet padrejtësisht shprehja e vullnetit të lirë. Ky "vullnet" falsifikohet si dëshirë e popullit të Kosovës për t'iu bashkëngjitur federatës jugosllave. Përbrenda federatës, vendi ynë kishte një status të pabarabartë me 6 njësitë tjera federative. Kosova kishte më së paku liri. Ja përse, si rrjedhim, ishte më e pazhvilluara. Sepse, çka tjetër është një popull, nëse jo ushtrimi i lirshëm i mundësive për t'u vetëzhvilluar politikisht, ekonomikisht, kulturalisht? 

Kufijtë aktualë të Kosovës janë përcaktuar në vitin 1947. Tri dekada pas, Kushtetuta e vitit '74 i garanton vendit njëfarë gjysëmlirie. Që pas mbarimit të Luftës së Dytë Botërore, ky ishte momenti, kur populli ynë ishte në pikën më të largët nga ndikimi i pushtetit të Beogradit. Prandaj, bashkëjetesa ndërmjet shqiptarëve dhe serbëve gjatë asaj periudhe ishte më e mirë, sepse represioni ishte më i ulët. Gjithsesi, gjysëmliria është joliri. Për më tepër, atëbotë vendit tonë i ishte avancuar pozita kushtetuese, në mënyrë që, duke i ofruar këtë gjysëmliri, ta shndërronin atë nga një koloni klasike siç ishte, në një koloni të brendshme. 

Kjo kohë ishte e shkurtër: pas vdekjes së diktatorit Tito, drejtpeshimi i forcave përbrenda federatës u çrregullua. Filloi dominimi serb. Rritja e robërisë në Kosovë qëndron në përpjestim me forcimin e ndikimit serb përbrenda federatës. Zhbërja edhe e asaj gjysëmlirie ndodhi pas ardhjes së Millosheviqit në pushtet: autonomia e Kosovës suprimohet në vitin 1989. Ky është momenti kur Kosova ishte më së afërmi pushtetit serb. Jorastësisht, përgjatë 10 vjetëve pasuese represioni rritet deri në shpërthimin e luftës së armatosur ndërmjet aparatit shtetëror policor e ushtarak serb dhe popullit të Kosovës. 

Shteti serb në luftën e fundit në Kosovë vrau mbi 12.000 njerëz. Mbi 95 % prej tyre civilë të pafajshëm. Të pambrojtur. Kryesisht fëmijë, gra dhe burra të moshuar. Më shumë se 3000 persona të rrëmbyer janë ende të pagjetur. Pjesa dërmuese e tyre gjenden në Serbi. Afër 20.000 femra të dhunuara. 740.000 persona të deportuar dhunshëm. 120.000 shtëpi të shkatërruara nga ushtria serbe. Ekonomia e rrënuar. 

E gjithë kjo kronologji e hidhur e rrjedhës së ngjarjeve e ka një emër: mungesë e të drejtës së një populli për vetëvendosje. 

Pas mbarimit të bombardimeve të NATO-s dhe suspendimit të sovranitetit faktik të Serbisë mbi Kosovën, në vend u instalua administrata e misionit të përkohshëm ndërkombëtar të Kombeve të Bashkuara, UNMIK-u. Administrimi i UNMIK-ut në Kosovë është regjim antidemokratik. Si mund të ndodh ndryshe me një sistem, thelbi i veprimeve të të cilit është negacioni i vullnetit të popullit? Përkohshmëria e papërcaktuar e UNMIK-ut është bërë e padurueshme. Pushteti i tij këtu është antiteza e vetëvendosjes. Prandaj lirinë s'e kemi as sot. 

Në krejt këtë sfond, institucionet e përkohshme të vetëqeverisjes, në rastin më të mirë janë pjesë plotësuese e legjitimitetit të këtij pushteti. Ato duke qenë mekanizma të këtij ingranazhi, nuk janë përfaqësuese të drejta të interesave të popullit, sepse interes fundamental i popullit është realizimi i vullnetit të vet. 

Realizimi i vetëvendosjes nënkupton ikjen e administratës së UNMIK-ut nga Kosova. Prezenca ndërkombëtare në vendin tonë (përpos përfaqësive diplomatike) të jetë e reduktueshme në ca mekanizma të domosdoshëm për monitorimin e të drejtave të pakicave. 

Vetëvendosja është themeli i statusit të qytetarit. Ndërkaq, dokumenti bazik në të cilin gjen mbështetjen e plotë administrimi i Kosovës (Rezoluta 1244), secilin individ e trajton vetëm si banor, status të cilin mund ta gëzojë edhe refugjati. Vetëvendosja nënkupton si e tillë vetëshpalljen e Qytetarit. Për vetëvendosjen nuk ka zëvendësim. Ajo i siguron rrënjët e individit në proceset politiko-shoqërore. Vetëm liria mundëson që nga bashkësi etnike të bëhemi bashkësi politike. Që të jemi vetë përcaktues të identiteteve tona si qytetarë e jo të veçuar e të kategorizuar kolektivisht nga pushteti. 

Për vendin tonë vetëvendosja e brendshme është e pavlefshme, nëse ajo nuk shoqërohet me vetëvendosjen e jashtme. Ne nuk kemi nevojë për sikurinstitucione, pasi që çfarësia e tyre nuk është në të njëjtën kohë e drejtë për të vendosur për vete. Çdo bllokim i nevojës së popullit për të qenë burim sovraniteti do të manifestohet si rritje e pakënaqësisë, si rrezik për ripërtërirje krizash të vazhdueshme, luftërash të reja. 

Kosova është çështje e lirisë. Tragjeditë e saj, të cilat duke mos mundur të mbesin të izoluara, kanë pasur implikime negative edhe në rajon, janë pasoja të pashmangshme atëherë kur një popull privohet nga liria. Kjo ka ndodhur sa herë që për Kosovën kanë vendosur të tjerët, e jo ajo vetë. Dhe, meqë problemi i Kosovës asnjëherë nuk është zgjidhur kur për të kanë vendosur të tjerët, e veçanërisht Serbia, joliria e vendit tonë rregullisht ka nënkuptuar natyrën shoveniste dhe hegjemoniste të regjimit në Serbi. Kushtetuta e vitit '74 nuk ishte zgjidhje, sepse ajo e linte të hapur mundësinë që Kosova, duke qenë më e dobët, të ishte gjithnjë e ekspozuar ndaj rrezikut për të qenë e shtypur. Ja përse kulminimi i regjimit shtypës të Serbisë me shfarosjen e mijëra shqiptarëve gjatë luftës së fundit në Kosovë nuk ishte diçka e rastësishme. Të rastësishme nuk ishin as luftërat e tjera në Slloveni, Kroaci dhe Bosnjë. Duke u nisur nga parimi se e keqja nuk do të hezitojë të ndodhë sa herë që asaj t'i lihet shtegu çelë, jetësimi i lirisë ndodh vetëm kur të gjitha këto mundësi mbyllen. 

Sot e kësaj dite, kur ndryshimet qeveritare në Serbi edhe pas rënies së Milosheviqit janë kryesisht kozmetike dhe aspak kualitative, vetëvendosja për Kosovën hap rrugë për demokratizimin e pushtetit në Beograd. Kjo arrihet përmes vetëvendosjes: pushteti në Serbi mund të demokratizohet vetëm atëherë kur çështja e Kosovës të mos mbetet problem i ndërgjegjes së pushtetarëve atje. Pavarësimi i Kosovës nga Serbia përbën edhe emancipimin e Serbisë nga Kosova, sepse përbën një goditje të rëndë për projektet shoveniste, mendësinë koloniale dhe nacionalizimin agresiv në Serbi. Vetëvendosja si shkëputje definitive është edhe altruizëm. Kontribut i paçmueshëm për normalizimin e raporteve të acaruara qindvjeçare me fqinjët. Garanci për qetësimin e rajonit. Kjo është në interesin e BE-së, ngaqë gjirit të bashkësisë së familjeve evropiane mund t'i bashkohen vetëm vendet e demokratizuara në të cilat popujt vendosin vetë për fatin e tyre. 

Çështja e Kosovës nuk mund të zgjidhet duke investuar në demokratizimin e pushtetit në Beograd. Problemi zgjidhet jo atëherë kur synohet ndryshimi i opinionit të brendshëm serb për Kosovën, por atëherë kur Kosova pushon së qeni objekt i këtij opinioni. Përpjekjet për ta parë këtë zgjidhje si pjesë të ndërrimit të elitave politike serbe në pushtet, janë të gjykuara të dështojnë. Kur opozita e atëhershme akuzonte Milosheviqin për politikat e tij ndaj Kosovës, për ta nuk ishte problem shkelja e të drejtave më themelore njerëzore që po u bëhej shqiptarëve, por keqmenaxhimi i luftës. Kjo opozitë e dikurshme, sot është në pushtet. Pse të presim nga ata që të jenë të drejtë ndaj vendit tonë? Prandaj, zgjidhja ka një emër: vetëvendosje! 

Liria kolektive është kushti fundamental i lirisë individuale. Atëherë kur mungon liria kolektive, suksesi i lirisë individuale është vetëm një ndodhi aksidentale. Efektet progresive të lirisë së individit mund të bëhen dukuri vetëm nën ekzistimin total të lirisë së shoqërisë. Pikërisht ngaqë vendit tonë i mungon liria kolektive, trendi i standardit jetësor të popullit është në rënie. Në Kosovë janë 300.000 të uritur. Kur mungon liria, barazia dhe drejtësia, mungesa e bukës bëhet e pashmangshme. Pa liri, regresi është i garantuar. Jetësimi i të drejtës për vetëvendosje nuk është garantim i domosdoshëm i suksesit, por, gjithsesi - krijim i kushteve për zhvillimin e lirë të mundësive. Marrja mbi supe e përgjegjësisë që suksesin ta bëjë motiv gjakues, dështimin - mësim përmirësues. Vetëvendosje, sepse ky është minimumi i kompensimit moral për padrejtësinë shekullore, represionin e vazhdueshëm, shkeljen e pandërprerë të dinjitetit, qindra mijëra dhunime dhe dhjetëra mijëra vrasje, shkatërrime dhe dëme të përgjithshme. 

Vetëvendosje, sepse asnjë populli nuk mund t'i vendosen kushte për lirinë e vet. Sepse çdo popull ka të drejtë të dekolonizohet; të jetë përcaktues absolut i kahjeve të zhvillimit të mundësive të veta; i resurseve vetanake ekonomike; i pasurive të veta nëntokësore. Të përcaktojë lirshëm identitetin e tij dhe të kultivojë i papenguar frymën autentike kulturore. Vetëvendosje, sepse kjo është diçka e natyrshme: është gjë e pritshme të vendosim në interes të vetes më shumë seç do ta bënte këtë gjë tjetërkush dhe gjithkush tjetër për ne. 

Vetëvendosje! Pa kusht. Deri në shkëputje përfundimtare. Deri në çlirimin e plotë të vendit.

më shumë info: www.vetevendosje.org

----------


## vudi

*Padrejtësia * 

*Shkruar nga Albin Kurti   * 

Serbia, pa plotësuar kurrfarë standardesh e parakushtesh, u njoh si trashëgimtare e Jugosllavisë. Pas rrëzimit të Milosheviqit ajo u rehabilitua plotësisht ndonëse vetë ajo ishte shkaktare e luftërave më të tmerrshme në Evropën e pas Luftës së Dytë Botërore. Origjina e Jugosllavisë ishte shprehje e hegjemonizmit serbomadh. Origjina e prishjes së Jugosllavisë ishte sërish shprehje e hegjemonizmit serbomadh. Diskursi nacional-shovinist i Milosheviqit mobilizonte për një Serbi të Madhe që ngërthen përbrenda të gjithë serbët dhe varret e tyre kudo që ato ndodheshin. Popujt e tjerë që nuk nënshtroheshin e rezistonin duheshin vrarë ose dëbuar. Kështu ai nisi me fushatat militariste të agresionit gjithandej Jugosllavisë për ta ringjallur Serbinë nga fillimshekulli i kaluar, Serbinë e Nikolla Pashiqit. 250.000 joserbë u vranë e masakruan në Slloveni, Kroaci, Bosnje e Kosovë nga forcat ushtarake dhe policore serbe. Nëse pesë veta janë vrarë nga një pjesëtar i këtyre forcave atëherë kjo do të thotë se sot janë 50.000 kriminelë lufte e vrasës serikë që shëtisin të lirë në Serbi. Pa përfshirë këtu edhe dhjetëra mijëra femra të dhunuara dhe po aq joserbë të tjerë të zhdukur, eshtrat e të cilëve zbulohen kohëpaskohe nëpër varreza masive apo edhe nuk gjenden e sdo të gjenden asnjëherë meqë janë bërë shkrumb e hi nëpër shkritoret e metalurgjisë në Serbi. Përderisa në fillim të të 90-tave Kroacia e Bosnja ballafaqoheshin me një ushtri që po kriminalizohej sepse të tillë e kishte projektin politik që i rrinte sipër, në fund të viteve të 90-ta Kosova u detyrua të përballej me kriminelë të rryer që vrasjen dhe plaçkitjen tashmë e kishin bërë profesion. Përkundër kësaj, pas qershorit të vitit 1999, ushtria jugosllave mbeti plotësisht e pacenuar. Në vend se ajo të demilitarizohej dhe çmontohej, u bë më shumë se e kundërta. Jo vetëm që ajo mbeti tërësisht e pareformuar dhe e paprekur, por, për më keq se kaq, u bë çarmatosja e UÇK-së, e asaj force që e kishte luftuar një ushtri të tillë vrastare! U morën pushkët e çlirimtarëve dhe u asgjësuan ato, ndërsa kriminelët serbë u lanë të lirë të tërhiqen në Serbi me gjithë armatimin e tyre të lehtë e të rëndë. Pikërisht me atë armatim me të cilin kishin granatuar fshatrat e qytetet shqiptare duke shkatërruar ose dëmtuar 119.855 shtëpi dhe me të cilin kishin vrarë e pushkatuar rreth 14.000 shqiptarë, 90% të të cilëve civilë të paarmatosur e të pambrojtur. Pas mbarimit të luftës, Kosova u vendos nën administrim ndërkombëtar dhe asaj iu vunë standarde për të plotësuar. Në vend se të çarmatosej ushtria serbe dhe Serbia të vendosej nën administrim ndërkombëtar për tiu nënshtruar një procesi të ngjajshëm me denazifikimin e Gjermanisë, Kosova u vendos nën tutelën e regjimit jodemokratik të UNMIK-ut dhe popullit të saj të shumëvuajtur iu imponuan standarde e kushtëzime arbitrare. Nuk iu nënshtrua mbikëqyrjes agresori dhe nuk iu pranua liria viktimës por u la i lirë agresori dhe u fut nën kontroll viktima. Serbia mbeti e pandëshkuar kurse Kosova mbeti pa drejtësinë e shumëpritur. Mosndëshkimi i Serbisë është shkaku kryesor pse në popullin, shoqërinë dhe shtetin e Serbisë nuk ka keqardhje, pendesë dhe as kërkim falje për krimet nga e kaluara e të cilat u kryen në emër të tyre. Mungesa e drejtësisë për viktimat kosovare dhe mohimi i vullnetit të popullit për liri e pavarësi është shkaku kryesor pse nuk është restauruar dinjiteti i shqiptarëve të Kosovës dhe ata kurrsesi spo arrijnë të përparojnë. Mosndëshkimi po e inkurajon Serbinë që ta përsërisë krimin e saj. Andaj, jemi dëshmitarë se si Serbia nuk e ka kriminale vetëm të kaluarën e saj në Kosovë por të tilla janë edhe planet e saj për të ardhmen e Kosovës. Nëpërmjet eksterritorialitetit të kishave e manastireve ortodokse ajo do që ti përvetësojë ato, për ti delegjitimuar shqiptarët e Kosovës si popull autokton, ndërkaq përmes decentralizimit, në një situatë ku Kosovës i mungon sovraniteti, do që të sajojë një entitet autonom serb i cili do të paraqiste veglën e përhershme të shantazhimit të pavarësisë së Kosovës me ndarje të saj. Serbizimi i trashëgimisë kulturore e historike të Kosovës e thellon Serbinë në Kosovë duke ringjallur mitin serb për Kosovën i cili më tutje përgatit motivin për agresionin e ri serb ndaj saj. Decentralizmi e forcon dhe zgjeron Serbinë përbrenda Kosovës e cila asisoj pret rastin e volitshëm për ta sulmuar e gllabëruar përsëri Kosovën. Dhe, që të dyja këto sendërtojnë kornizën dhe plaformën për kthimin masiv dhe të organizuar të serbëve në Kosovë gjatë dy-tre vjetëve të ardhshme. 

Mirëpo, shtrohet pyetja, pse ngjan e gjithë kjo; dhe, si bëhet që një mbrapshtësi e këtillë është e mundur? Për pyetjen e parë, sigurisht që politikanët aktualë që ka Kosova janë kontribut i drejtpërdrejtë. Mirëpo, ata njëkohësisht janë edhe investim politik gjë që na shpie te pyetja e dytë. Duhet të gërmojmë për të parë themelet e gabuara të godinës e cila shumë lehtë mund të shembet e të na zërë brenda. Ajo është e shumëpërfolura rezolutë me numrin 1244 e që paraqet bazën e sistemit politik në Kosovë. UNMIK-u është themeluar nga kjo rezolutë dhe funksionimi i tij i referohet po kësaj rezolute. Përveçqë kjo rezolutë nuk merr parasysh vullnetin e popullit të Kosovës ajo riafirmon detyrimin ndaj sovranitetit dhe integritetit territorial të Jugosllavisë, tash Serbisë. Në konsistencë me këtë, ajo parasheh vetëm autonomi substanciale për Kosovën. Që të gjitha këto janë derivate të drejtpërdrejta të dokumentit të Rambujesë. Institucionet e sotme të Kosovës, duke qenë të krijuara e dirigjuara nga UNMIK-u, vetëm këso politikanësh servilë e sharlatanë siç i kemi tani durojnë. E vetmja zgjidhje në Kosovë ka mbetur që populli të mos i durojë më ata. Që qytetarët të shfaqen dhe ta ngrisin zërin e tyre për një tjetër Kosovë, për një Kosovë që nuk e ka UNMIK-un mbi kokë e Serbinë në qafë, për një Kosovë të lirë që ofron shansin për progres dhe mirëqenie, për drejtësi dhe barazi. Vetëm atëherë paqja do të jetë e vërtetë dhe e qëndrueshme. Vetëm atëherë edhe faktorët ndërkombëtar do të zënë të na shikojnë e trajtojnë ndryshe: seriozisht dhe me respekt.

----------


## vudi

*7 vjet*

Shkruar nga Albin Kurti 



*Në fillim, përkulja e kurrizit nuk bëhet që ai të mos thyhet. Kur nis përkulja ajo vjen prej keqkuptimit kolektiv. Në historinë tonë më të re, janë tri raste të përkuljes. Që të trija kanë filluar me keqkuptim. Që të tria kanë zgjatur nga 7 vjet. Deri në vetëdijësim, deri në shpërthim, i cili më pas ndërpritet nga një keqkuptimi i ri.*

Emancipimi dhe vetëdijësimi politik në Kosovë ngjante kryesisht nga pasojat e përjetuara. Nuk është se mungonte edukimi politik në vendin tonë, mirëpo ai gjenerohej dhe dirigjohej nga pushteti i cili ishte përherë i huaj dhe asnjëherë demokratik. Sistemi i arsimimit dhe edukimit, mediat dhe kultura, ishin jo vetëm nën ndikimin e politikave zyrtare por madje edhe të kushtëzuara e përcaktuara nga ajo. Pushtetit nuk i mjaftonin të dëgjueshmit dhe të heshturit. Atij i nevojiteshin edhe reprodukuesit aktiv, ata që e racionalizojnë sundimin e padrejtë ose me superioritetin e sundimtarëve ose me inferioritetin e të sunduarve e zakonisht me të dyja këto. As sot nuk është aq ndryshe. Akterët mund të jenë (deri diku!) edhe të ndryshëm, por mënyra është po ajo. Sundimi politik nuk mbahet vetëm nga nënshtrimi politik por edhe ai shoqëror. Elitat vendase duke flirtuar edhe me popullin edhe me pushtetin shërbejnë si amortizatorë. Veçse e tëra ka një kufi, përtej së cilit nis rezistenca gjithnjë e më e organizuar dhe më masive. Zemrat e njerëzve gufojnë e mendjet u ziejnë. Jo aq nga aftësia për të parashikuar humnerën që avitet. Mbase, kurrizi e mban kokën. Kurrizi që ska se ku më të përkulet për të mos u thyer i vetëdijëson njerëzit. E, barra mbi të ska se si të mos rëndohet ngaqë e tërë loja bëhet në llogari të atij kurrizi. 

Në fillim, përkulja e kurrizit nuk bëhet që ai të mos thyhet. Kur nis përkulja ajo vjen prej keqkuptimit kolektiv. Në historinë tonë më të re, janë tri raste të përkuljes. Që të trija kanë filluar me keqkuptim. Që të tria kanë zgjatur nga 7 vjet. Deri në vetëdijësim, deri në shpërthim, i cili më pas ndërpritet nga një keqkuptimi i ri. Përmirësimi i dukshëm shpallet fitore e plotë, vrulli ndalet, proceset regresive përsëriten, gënjeshtrat përsëriten, njerëzit përsëriten. Çdo herë mendohej se u krye puna dhe çdo herë ishim vetëm në gjysmë të rrugës. Vazhdimi ishte rifillim i dhembshëm. Ky cikël matet me harresën tonë. Çuditërisht, ai zgjat 7 vjet. Por, të shkojmë rradhazi. 

1. Më 1974, Kosovës i avansohet pozita e saj legale dhe juridike. Kosova bëhet me Kushtetutë të saj. Asaj i njihet një lloj subjektiviteti në kuadër të ish federatës jugosllave, mirëpo  përveçqë njerëzit në pushtet zgjedheshin gjithnjë nga lart  Kosova sbëhet republikë dhe ende mbetet në lidhje me Serbinë dhe në kuadër të saj. Megjithatë, në Kosovë ngjan euforia. Thuhet se Kosova u bë republikë por vetëm emrin të tillë nuk e ka! Keqkuptimi fatal zuri rrënjë. Nuk u kuptua se u fitua Kushtetuta pikërisht që të mos fitohet Republika. Avansimi kishte qëllime parandaluese: Kosova nga një koloni klasike siç ishte të shndërrohej në një koloni të brendshme. U deshën plot 7 vjet që të kalojnë për tu krijuar masa kritike në popull e cila do të mundësonte demonstratat e vitit 1981. U deshën 7 vjet që padrejtësia dhe diskriminimi të bëhen pakënaqësi që shpërthen. 

2. Në vitin 1990, kur përfundimisht u humb edhe ajo autonomi e brishtë dhe formale, u shpall Republika e Kosovës. Tash Kosova u bë me emrin Republikë, por kësaj radhe mungonte përmbajtja. Dhe, çfarë ngjan? Përmbajtja shpallet çështje formale! Të tjerët të na e njohin shtetin, dhe ata do të na e njohin! Ne vetëm duhet të jemi të durueshëm, të presim, meqë të gjitha vuajtjet dhe humbjet janë kalimtare, janë çmim i përkohshëm për atë të përjetshmen e pashmangshme që veçsa nuk ka ardhur! Aktrohej normaliteti, simulohej ai, mbi të gjitha, në mënyrë që të mos vëreheshin aktrimi e simulimi. Imponohej besimi se si ne kosovarët jemi më të mençurit ngase për dallim nga kroatët, sllovenët dhe boshnjakët e evituam luftën dhe gjakderdhjen. U desh që sërish të kalojnë 7 vjet që të shihet se lufta nuk është evituar porse vetëm është shtyer për një datë tjetër. 

3. Qershori i vitit 1999 është momenti i euforisë së re që e bëjnë të tillë harresa dhe përjetimi i fuqishëm. NATO! Amerika! Evropa! Kishin shpëtuar shqiptarët. Gëzimi i papërmbajtur i bëri të shkujdesshëm, harrestar dhe viktimë të një keqkuptimi të ri. U shpall edhe njëherë ngadhënjimi dhe suksesi i plotë. Ëndrra u shpall e përfunduar ngase e realizuar. Shpëtimi u interpretua si fitore e shumëpritur. Por, edhe kësaj radhe, kishin mbetur vetëm edhe disa gjëra të vockëla për tu bërë. Gjithsesi, formale. 

Në vitin 2006 mbushen sërish 7 vjet. Shpëtimi është fitore afatshkurtër. Fitorja është shpëtim afatgjatë.

----------


## RTP

> Habitem shumë kosovarë si e cmoni kaq shumë Albinin? Unë për veten time nuk e kuptoj dot dhe s'e marr dot vesht me kë është ai? Të shahen ata që jua hoqën serbin nga shtëpia, vetëm atë dhe VETËVENDOSJEN  e shoh. Me kë janë vallë ata? Mos duan që të kthehet serbi prapë? (Se s'ma zë goja të them mos janë me serbin?!!)



Fole me vend i nderuemi Karkaxholli.

Albin piktori lufton me bojna!!!


Nese mendohet se Pavaresia e Kosoves fitohet permes zhurmes dhe rrugeve e keni GABIM ; 
Nese mendohet se duke injoruar institucionet e Kosoves, Albini apo kushdocofte do ket perkrahjen nderkombetare,prap e keni GABIM ; 
Nese mendoni sikur mentori i Tij per Ballkani,Mr Demaqi,prap e keni edhe me  GABIM, 
Nese mendon se me fyrje dhe arrogance ndaj policise (pjestareve te SHPK duke ua nxjerr nr e ID-se se tyre neper media)do e keni edhe shume gabim se kjo deshmon se  injoroni institucionet tona dhe  krijoni anarki te cilen askush nuk e deshiron (1997,Shqiperi ose 2004 Kosove). 




Turp per ata qe  perkrahin dhunen ne Kosove.

----------

